# Nova estação meteo



## Iceberg (31 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Desculpem abrir um tópico, mas não resisti:

Mesmo em frente a minha casa, em Gualtar (Braga), entrou em funcionamento à dias a estação meteorológica do observatório astronómico de Gualtar. Finalmente vamos poder aceder a informação diversa e actualizada relativa ao comportamento de alguns elementos meteorológicos mais significativos para a caractreização e previsão do estado do tempo na nossa cidade.Parabéns à ORION - Sociedade Científica de Astronomia do Minho pela iniciativa. 

*Para aceder à estação meteorológica clicar em:*

http://bragatel.pt/orion/meteo



*Para aceder às previsões meteorológicas clicar em:*

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=braga&searchType=WEATHER


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2009 às 23:41)

Excelente noticia!!!

Fica localizada em que zona mesmo??





***************


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Excelente noticia!!!
> 
> Fica localizada em que zona mesmo??
> 
> ...




Gualtar fica na zona da Universidade do Minho, ou seja no extremo leste da cidade.


----------



## Z13 (31 Jan 2009 às 23:52)

Minho disse:


> Gualtar fica na zona da Universidade do Minho, ou seja no extremo leste da cidade.



Sei...  Minho, eu licenciei-me na U.M., e por conhecer Gualtar é que tenho curiosidade em saber a localização exacta da estação... é dentro do _Campus_?




***************


----------



## Brigantia (1 Fev 2009 às 00:01)

Iceberg disse:


> Mesmo em frente a minha casa, em Gualtar (Braga), entrou em funcionamento à dias a estação meteorológica do observatório astronómico de Gualtar. Finalmente vamos poder aceder a informação diversa e actualizada relativa ao comportamento de alguns elementos meteorológicos mais significativos para a caractreização e previsão do estado do tempo na nossa cidade.Parabéns à ORION - Sociedade Científica de Astronomia do Minho pela iniciativa.
> 
> *Para aceder à estação meteorológica clicar em:*
> 
> ...




Boa notícia

Também gostava de saber qual a localização exacta da estação em Gualtar.


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2009 às 01:12)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Sei...  Minho, eu licenciei-me na U.M., e por conhecer Gualtar é que tenho curiosidade em saber a localização exacta da estação... é dentro do _Campus_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok, não sabia que conhecias 

Tenho a certeza que esta não fica no Campus porque senão já a tinha visto. Se bem que existe uma estação que está com muito mal aspecto ao lado do edíficio dos Serviços Técnicos. Mas essa já existe há vários anos. 
Voltando à estação em questão, penso que deverá localizar-se junto do futuro observatório astronómico: http://orion.gualtar.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=44


----------



## vinc7e (1 Fev 2009 às 01:50)

Minho disse:


> Ah ok, não sabia que conhecias
> 
> Tenho a certeza que esta não fica no Campus porque senão já a tinha visto. Se bem que existe uma estação que está com muito mal aspecto ao lado do edíficio dos Serviços Técnicos. Mas essa já existe há vários anos.
> Voltando à estação em questão, penso que deverá localizar-se junto do futuro observatório astronómico: http://orion.gualtar.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=44




Essa estação junto aos serviços técnicos tem aspecto de não funcionar há muito tempo...e é estranho porque está colocada mesmo por baixo de uns pinheiros  lol


----------



## Iceberg (1 Fev 2009 às 23:39)

A estação meteo fica localizada exacatamente no Observatório Astronómico de Braga, nas traseiras da Junta de Freguesia de Gualtar.

Prometo um dia fazer lá uma visita, até porque nunca visitei nenhuma "in loco". Já agora, alguém me explica se estas estações estão de alguma forma ligadas ao IM, para recolha e compilação de dados ?


----------

